# help!



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

what should i do just let him sh*t it out man that must hurt what should i do do they have a fish stool softiner? o0r exlax?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

let it pass.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

There is a good chance he ejected out his gills and you didn't notice.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Give him two large cups of coffee and four cigarettes the next morning, and he should pass everything he has ever eaten...









Seriously though: I don't think you have to worry about it, wheter he swallowed it, or he did what SP suggested...


----------



## pf_pwns (Sep 16, 2003)

it shouldnt be a biggie







jus let him do his thing


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

don't worry 
he may be a little lazy till it passes but he will be fine


----------

